# What's good for your kidneys?



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Besides water?

Saturday I noticed blood on the toilet paper, and the beginnings of a backache. Went to the clinic today, and there was no blood in my urine and the nurse practitioner is openly skeptical of my being able to tell which exit the blood came from. 

Well, I *can* tell the difference, and it *did* issue from the urethra, and is there anything good I can do for my kidneys while I'm waiting for the urine culture to return from the lab? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Watermelon and asparagus are both good.

Also cornsilks brewed into tea, and you can boil watermelon seeds and drink the water.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cranberry juice has always been recomended to me by doc and my nurse aunt when I've had a kidney problem. And no caffine drinks.

Angie


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Alright--cranberry juice, check.

Question about the watermelon and asparagus--those are both diuretics, aren't they? Why are diuretics of that type good, and caffeine bad? I'm not trying to be a smarty, I'm just trying to understand the theory behind it.

Is taking vitamin C good, or bad?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds like a kidney stone to me. Had the experiance myself. 
(not a Dr. nor do I claim to be one on the internet.) 

Lots and lots of h2o. Low on the meat and high on the veggies. Not much else you can do about it... i've been told.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know if this would help you, but I was feeling as if I had a urthea minor infection, going a lot, etc. Sunday I started taking about 2 tbsp of apple cider vinegar (as much as I could get down) - before bed and in the morning. Sunday night, got about 1 tbsp down, and then Mon morning the same. Monday was better than I'd been all previous week. Today about back to usual.

Might help, couldn't hurt to try.

Angie


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Boy, I hope it's not a kidney stone! My back isn't super painful, mostly just uncomfortable, so I haven't been thinking of kidney stones.

Apple cider vinegar, that I can do. My, that's tart.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

cranberry buchu is helpful, it has helped heal many infections in my bladder and kidneys. the cranberry targets the infection and the buchu makes peeing hurt less and reduces inflammation.

Katrina


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Bink said:


> Question about the watermelon and asparagus--those are both diuretics, aren't they? Why are diuretics of that type good, and caffeine bad?


 Caffeine is an irritant. Asparagus and watermelon have chemicals that actually pull toxins out of the system.


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

I like Northland Cranberry Juice because it has no added sugar in it. For kidney stones lemon juice is supposed to be helpful.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

ladycat said:


> Caffeine is an irritant. Asparagus and watermelon have chemicals that actually pull toxins out of the system.


Okay, that makes sense. Thank you. 

I plan to get some cranberry juice today and maybe a watermelon. I am slugging back the apple cider in the meantime. Mm, tangy! The clinic's supposed to call with the results today if the culture shows any infection.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

FYI...the Corn Silk used for such an issue has a botanical name of ZEA MAYS, (AKA Indian Corn) the part used is the GREEN PISTILS OF THE FLOWER.
This is what Mt. Rose says about it's use:"Summary
Corn silk relieves a wide range of conditions characterized by urinary inflammation. It is especially useful in treating inflammation caused by bacterial infection. A complex polysaccharide in the silk activates macrophages (white blood cells) to engulf and dissolve infectious microorganisms. The volatile oils neutralize fungi and yeast.
Corn silk is both diuretic and kaliuretic, that is, it encourages retention of sodium and excretion of potassium. Not everyone benefits from excretion of potassium, but people with chronic fatigue, adrenal burnout, and generally "cold" symptoms may."

If there are Kidney stones present "I" would try an infusion of Nettle, Cleavers, Juniper Berry and Comfrey...sipping on this throughout the day for a couple of weeks REALLY helped me pass one stone and dissolve another.


----------

